# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  erectile dysfunction while on PCT....please help!!

## AsEpSiS

I'm 33 years old and just ran my first cycle in in 6yrs. My first cycle (6yrs ago) was 300mg Test E for 8 weeks and PCT'd with clomid and nolva ....I can"t quite remember the exact protocol I used for PCT then. My most recent cycle was 300mg test E for 12 weeks that I started in early november. I took 2 weeks off, and then started my PCT (where I'm currently in week 3 of) at 50mg/day clomid for 3 weeks and nolva at 40,30,20,20. 

Heres my problem.......I have had absolutly zero erectile issues the whole cycle, including PCT until the day before yesterday. During sex, my wang just decided to go flat. I thought that was rather strange since its never happended before. My GF and I just decided to call it a night and went to bed. Last night, we figured to give it another go and.....same thing...it gets hard, but then goes limp...and I seem to lose mental connection with it!! Odd!! WTF?? 

I know I've been feeling very very odd, depressed, weak and lethargic, but NEVER had a problem keeping it up. Even in my past cycle, I never had an issue, but then again.....I didnt have a live in GF that tested out my potency on a regular basis. *Is it normal to have some ED symptoms while in PCT?* I have three more days scheduled to be on my clomid, but I think I'm going to omit it immediatly. With the way I've been feeling combined with the failure of my cock, I've gotten pretty damn depressed. 

I've been thinking....I cut back my nolva dose from 30mg/day to 20mg/day on thursday, then started having the erectile issues on Saturday.....could this at all be correlated? 

I also wonder if its the depression from the clomid.....but effecting me 18 days after I started....is this logical??

What do you guys think is going on?? Is it my estro/test ratio?? .......I have alot of clomid, aromasin , HCG and nolva on hand if that helps

Please help guys!!!

----------


## Wonder_Juice

I guess your gf dont know that you used steroids so you cant ask for patience. I've heard a lot of people who suffered from low libido and ED while on nolvadex and clomid pct protocol(me too...).
I have no idea what you should do now after 18 day of PCT. I guess you cant switch to another pct, but maybe someone will tell you better answer than this.

Anyway I'd buy some cialis(or other stuff with tadalafil).

----------


## CmyZFly

Damm man .. What are end results

----------


## meathead320

I find that is the Nolva that shuts me down. The Clomid actually seems to give me a libido boost, and makes me shoot loads like Peter North. 

Sometimes even when not on cycle I will run clomid at 25mg Ed for a week, not for more than a week, and not more often than every 60 days. Something to play around with every once in a while just to shoot the super loads, because it feels so ****ing good and my girl loves it too. 

Nolva gives me ED issues really fast on the other hand.

Last PCT I did was Climid only,30 days and my natty test recovered just fine, and I had cruised for like a year on a test only cycle.

----------


## ghettoboyd

ED issues durring pct are most common man as our testosterone takes a nosedive durring it... that why most peeps keep viagra or cialis on hand...i never cycle without them...i very surprised you never heard of this...

----------


## AsEpSiS

I feel 100% less psycho, emotional and depressed about the whole dilema ever since i quit using the clomid. To be honest, I was dealing with the depression quite well, but once my dick quit working....that just pushed me over the edge. I dropped the clomid at day 18 of 21 scheduled at 50mg/day, and increasd nolva from 20mg/day to 30mg/day. Still, I can't get/hold a solid boner though. I picked up some tribulus and maca to use it at (tribulus= 750mg morning and night, maca 3g over the course of the day). Any thoughts on this?? Also, I do have HCG and aromasin on hand.....is this somthing I should consider using?? I noticed towards the tail end of my cycle, my nads did seem to look alil smaller "like I was cold". Now however, they're back to normal size......I just cant keep a hard on. Please keep the advice and comments coming

----------


## LibidoBrah

Dunno where you are, but maybe get a blood test to check your hormone levels?

----------


## Superfutura

just curious why you havnt started the hcg ?

Im on pct 3rd week. i have only one shot left of hcg.

taking 20mg of nolva ed (two weeks in)

I had the ED issue the first week of pct and it suckkkkked! I got some cialis (helped a little but not solid rock ya know) only ised cialis twice since.

ever since the hcg kicked in Ive been on fire in bed! its awesome. nuts dropped immensly. fixin to order aromasin 25mg and take ed along nolva.

----------


## BryanS1987

Pftt i dont even want to start my cycle now my misses sex drive is insane wtf am i supposed to do now haha. Its like popping a pill to fix everything when coming to taking sterods man.

----------

